
Indic Keyboard version 2.0 is out - stultus
http://blog.smc.org.in/indic-keyboard-version-2-0-is-out/
======
anivar
these are the languages (and layouts) are supported. Awesome .

    
    
        Assamese Keyboard (অসমীয়া) - Inscript, Transliteration
        Arabic Keyboard (العَرَبِيةُ‎‎)
        Bengali Keyboard (বাংলা)- (Probhat, Avro, Inscript, Compact
        Burmese Keyboard (ဗမာ) xkb
        English
        Gujarati Keyboard (ગુજરાતી) - Phonetic, Inscript, Transliteration
        Hindi Keyboard (हिन्दी)- Inscript, Transliteration
        Kannada Keyboard (ಕನ್ನಡ) - Phonetic, Inscript, Transliteration (Baraha), Compact, Anysoft)
        Kashmiri Keyboard (کأشُر) - Inscript, Transliteration
        Malayalam Keyboard (മലയാളം) - Phonetic, Inscript, Transliteration (Mozhi), Swanalekha(beta)
        Manipuri Keyboard / Methei Keyboard (মৈতৈলোন্) - Inscript
        Maithili Keyboard (मैथिली) - Inscript
        Marathi Keyboard (मराठी) - Transliteration
        Mon Keyboard (ဘာသာ မန်;)
        Nepali Keyboard (नेपाली) Phonetic, Traditional, Transliteration, Inscript
        Oriya Keyboard (ଓଡ଼ିଆ) - Inscript, Transliteration, Lekhani
        Punjabi Keyboard (ਪੰਜਾਬੀ) Phonetic, Inscript, Transliteration
        Sanskrit Keyboard (संस्कृत) Transliteration
        Santali Keyboard (Devanagari script)-(संताली) Inscript
        Sinhala Keyboard / Sinhalese (සිංහල) Transliteration
        Tamil Keyboard (தமிழ்) - Tamil-99, Inscript, Phonetic, Compact, Transliteration
        Telugu Keyboard (తెలుగు) - Phonetic, Inscript, Transliteration, KaChaTaThaPa, Compact
        Urdu Keyboard (اردو) - Transliteration

------
asdofindia
Vernacular computing is a blocker for the complete roll out of computers and
Internet to the world. Projects like these are welcome patches to fix that
issue.

Typing on touchscreens can be rethought. Especially when it comes to Indic
languages which have about double the number of characters compared to
English. We shouldn't constrain our minds to think in traditional layouts.
Transliteration is a very good idea. But it puts the dependency back on
English. We need radicalize the input methods for non-English languages and
avoid the dependence of English altogether.

സ്വഭാഷ കമ്പ്യൂട്ടിങ്ങ് നീണാല്‍ വാഴട്ടെ (Malayalam for: "vernacular computing,
ftw!")

------
aashiks
This keyboard supports even more indian languages !! Also, checkout
[http://indicproject.org/](http://indicproject.org/) (the initiative that made
this app)

------
aneeshnl
Awesome application. Simple and supports all Indian languages. Perfect.

------
balasankarc
My favorite app just became more awesome by supporting more languages and
layouts.. It also satisfied many of the wishlists.. Well done developers..

------
beingshahul
Awesome application :) Must try for those who're still finding it difficult to
type Indian languages in their phone.

